# PHP 4 & 5 vorhanden, PHP4 Standard -> Wiki läuft nicht



## unleashed (11. November 2006)

Hy,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Mein Webspaceanbieter hat sowohl PHP4 als auch PHP5 laufen, wobei PHP4 als Standard gesetzt ist. Nun möchte ich mir gerne das MediaWiki installieren, welches jedoch auf PHP5 besteht. Nach Anfrage bei meinem Anbieter meinte dieser, ich solle bei meinen Scripts einfach die Endung .php5 verwenden. Klingt an und für sich nicht so aufwändig, jedoch müsste ich dann bei jedem Update mich mit den Datei-Endungen herumschlagen. Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit dem Webserver klar zu machen dass er für ein Verzeichnis (oder meinetwegen auch für meinen gesamten Webspace) ausschließlich PHP5 verwenden soll? Ich habe bereits eine Lösung gefunden, die mit einer .htaccess Datei arbeitet, jedoch funktionierte diese nicht - keine Seite war mehr erreichbar, Fehlermeldung "misconfigured Server" oder so ähnlich wurde mir angezeigt.

Vielleicht hat ja irgendwer eine Idee wie ich das Problem lösen könnte. Vielen Dank im Voraus, 

unleashed


----------



## forsterm (11. November 2006)

Hallo,
mit mod_rewrite sollte es funktionieren, ungefähr so:

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^(.*).php$ $1.php5

Quelle: http://www.modrewrite.de/13.11.0.0.1.0.phtml
```

mfg
forsterm


----------



## unleashed (11. November 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber auch hier bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung (.htaccess Datei befindet sich im Wiki-Verzeichnis):



> Internal Server Error
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request. Your administrator may not have enabled CGI access for this directory.


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. November 2006)

Du müsstest deinen Hoster bitten, dir das Überschreiben von FileInfo-Direktiven und die Benutzung der RewriteEngine zu gestatten...dies dürfte momentan nicht der Fall sein, woraus der Serverfehler resultiert.


----------

